# Endoscopic resection of encephalocele



## gbaynham (Sep 21, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to code endoscopic resection of encephalocele with repair of CSF leak, sphenoid region?  31291 doesn;t seem to cover all of the work that was done as well as repair of encephalocele, mucosal graft,. "4 mm encephalocele seen from the roof of the right sphenoid, directly medial to optic nerve, which was found to be completely covered in bone.  Mucosa surrounding encephalocele was carefully removed w/ suction elevator and pediatric Balersley forceps.  The sphenoid sinus cavity was further examined and there was found to be no other areas of leakage or dehiscence.  We harvested mucosal graft from the inferior turbinate and by removing the inferior portion of the turbinate on the right side w/ scissors, a portion of the turb was then removed and the mucosa was carefully seperated from the bone.  Bone was discarded... mucosal graft now ready, meningocele was cauterized... herniated back into intracranial cavity.. there was found to be a brisk CSF leak... repaired with mucosal graft.. 
Would anyone look at the OP note, or have suggestions ???
Thanks,


----------

